# Fish finder advice



## KGroves (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got a boat came with a eagle supra pro I.D. Is this an ok fish finder to use for this year or by a new one? Need some advice. Please help thanx


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm still using an Eagle Magna II, which is a generation or two earlier than the Supra Pro, and it's still doing its job. I've been using it for a few years now.

I'd go ahead and use it. You may not need anything else for quite some time.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I would use it and see how you like it. If you would like to upgrade I would see how the unit on your new boat works and if you would like to upgrade you could save your money and upgrade later as you already have what sounds to be a good working unit. The rebates and sales on different manufactuers will come along each season or like on cabelas they will have one year same as cash on there credit card to certain manufactures on depth finders. I bought a gps/combo this year that I saved for, I finally broke down and purchased it this year rather than buying new fishing poles and more lures to add to my collection. I think my new unit will help me, but when I find the fish with my units, my new combo wont make them bite that part is up to them and me as how I present things to them. Congrats on your new boat and good fishing to you.


----------

